
Ask HN: What Are Some “Garbage Deployment” Strategies? - x2398dh1
The recent vote on rolling back FCC privacy rules highlights the fact that our browsing data is definitely used by many different companies to ostensibly create market analytics based data and either sell or sell and process that data.<p>So that&#x27;s the law of the land now - fine.  That being said, as an individual entering into a contract with an ISP, I know that they are earning money off of me in different ways, but I have very little visibility over how much money that is, and how those savings are passed on to me, the consumer, if at all.<p>What I basically see is a business relationship in which I am giving money (in the form of data) for free without getting any money back in return (in the form of reduced fees, a check at the end of the month, whatever).  I would like to opt into with-hold the money according to the contracts that I have already signed with those third parties, but receive the same amount of service.<p>So excluding using Tor, is there a program or app out there which can totally muddy my browsing history up, basically an invisible browser that just randomly goes out there and starts visiting pages, clicking links, doing all sorts of things, thereby making the data about me worthless to these ISPs who are collecting it?<p>Going further...could such an app be built and installed on a large number of users, and then could that app pay that user base from money raised from those ISPs, essentially selling back the right to view that data again?<p>Edit: to clarify, in the &quot;Going further&quot; section I am referring to a service that one signs up for.
======
OnlineCourage
[https://cs.nyu.edu/trackmenot/](https://cs.nyu.edu/trackmenot/)

